# How much of your paycheck do you invest?



## Elaine Benes (Nov 14, 2017)

I don't have a whole lot of money to invest, but I do spend 10% of my bi-weekly paycheck on Litecoin. How about you?


----------



## lindsayfan (Nov 14, 2017)

I put in as much as I can, sometimes literally half my paycheck. I have a very cheap lifestyle compared to most Americans.

I know crypto is risky, but short of society collapsing (fingers crossed!) it's my only potential ticket out of a life of drudgery. I'm not getting any inheritance or w/e and the idea of wageslaving 'til retirement age makes me suicidal.


----------



## Elaine Benes (Nov 14, 2017)

lindsayfan said:


> I put in as much as I can, sometimes literally half my paycheck. I have a very cheap lifestyle compared to most Americans.
> 
> I know crypto is risky, but short of society collapsing (fingers crossed!) it's my only potential ticket out of a life of drudgery. I'm not getting any inheritance or w/e and the idea of wageslaving 'til retirement age makes me suicidal.



My work is day-to-day (I'm a substitute teacher) so my checks can vary by several hundred dollars each time based on how many assignments I can get.  If I get a decent stretch of weeks where I'm working 4-5 days, I might bump it up a little.


----------



## The Fool (Nov 15, 2017)

>paycheck


----------



## John Furrman (Nov 17, 2017)

Let's not kid ourselves. Buying crypto isn't exactly "investing". It's speculating. Kind of like gambling that takes longer to play out.

I only buy when I think a currency is undervalued and will be likely to rise in price. Cost averaging is too long of a position for me.


----------



## Skeletor (Nov 17, 2017)

Yup. Buying a bag of Euros or dollars or gold coins or bitcoins hoping the value will go up isn't "investing" in the usual sense. Its currency speculation .


----------



## Erwin Blackthorn (Nov 17, 2017)

Forex is a pretty good investment if you know what you are doing. It doesn't take too much money to get into, but it does require an understanding of current events with a high amount of risk. Not for everyone, but it's really no different than gambling while having a list of hints to help you in your choices. But then you have the worth of your own country's currency to worry about.

As said in Donlad Trump's book about assets, any good investment is one that brings in a steady and current income. Nobody should rely on savings anymore. Nobody should rely on a month by month paycheck or minimum wage if they want to advance in life. But everyone should invest in an asset that brings them higher revenue that is current. 

For anyone thinking they should get into the stock market and live in a country with a decent one, by all means, do it. Even a little money in a safe investment is better than keeping it in a savings account to lose value over years due to the ever encroaching inflation. I would suggest that people shouldn't use the amount they hold in their paycheck on investments, but the amount they hold in their savings after all of their expenses. That way the only lose is money you already had saved up and not being used. Just don't use all of it at once, maybe 20-25% at the most, or more if you go into more safer things.


----------

